# What's your No.1 reason for moving to UAE?



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

Following many threads asking something similar, i thought we can find out for definte. Be honest!


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Well, it wasn't just the money that made us move to Dubai. It was the adventure, novelty, blah, blah blah. But it was the money that has kept us from leaving after 6 months.


----------



## Kansaag (Aug 6, 2008)

The safety factor!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh my God! Are we all after money, asks the biggest culprit of the lot!! Right on, show me the money indeed!!! 

Mind you, the fact that I can further my career was also a big deciding factor and influenced my choice of company. Then, there is the weather!!! Beautiful glorious sunshine all year round!

There were other reasons as well but I can't remember any of them. All I'm thinking about right now is ££££££££!!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

After studying the Middle East, Islam and it's culture for many years, when the opportunity for me to work in Dubai came up, I grabbed it!!

Unfortunately, my new boss didn't live up to my expectations and we parted company.

I so miss the Middle East, I felt totally safe at all times, loved the hot weather, the different foods, people from all walks of life......and the opportunity to visit other Middle Eastern countries.

Thankfully, I've found a Moroccan outlet here in Spain that sell's my beloved shisha! LOL


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

option #3 for me unfortunately. pretty much forced heh


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> After studying the Middle East, Islam and it's culture for many years, when the opportunity for me to work in Dubai came up, I grabbed it!!
> 
> Unfortunately, my new boss didn't live up to my expectations and we parted company.
> 
> ...



I'm sure that second time round, things will work out better for you in Dubai.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Awwwww thanks, Maz xxxx

I've got a couple of jobs in the pipeline, one in Africa and one in Afghanistan; will keep you posted!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

mazdaRX8 said:


> option #3 for me unfortunately. pretty much forced heh



Dubai is not that bad now, is it!!! Did you try grabbing the gun and putting it to your partner's head instead!!!!

I was nearly forced by my boss but I figured that this was my future we were talking about and stood my ground! Mind you I already had an offer in the bag by then!!


----------



## Mac (Jul 6, 2008)

hmmm, looks like i'm the only one still wondering....


----------



## BLM (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm interested in why people aren't enjoying it....and whether its something we can all help fix? Having a group of friends certainly makes a new place easier to settle into!

Sorry to sound like a therapist but I'm a glass-half-full kinda gal


----------



## Mac (Jul 6, 2008)

Dont get me wrong..... this place is awesome! I just dont know why I came here that's all. I just.... did it! One of lifes little random things that I ended up moving to Dubai.


----------



## BLM (Jan 31, 2008)

Unless you moved here with your parents, you must have had some input into the decision!

And unexpected adventures always end up being the best...


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

See for me it was more by accident. I have a reasonably paid, secure job and all my friends and family are still here in the UK. I guess I just wanted an adventure. The money only came into it as to make it viable for me to do it as have a mortgage to consider. 

I just know that at some point I will be tied down and may not have the opportunity to go and do these things on a whim so figured when this opportunity arose I should grab it with both hands. I've been to other places in the Middle Mast and I don't see the lifestyle and the culture restricting. It's just a case of having basic respect for each other and rising above it when someone forgets to reciprocate that respect.

So in short for me it's adventure and a new challenge


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> See for me it was more by accident. I have a reasonably paid, secure job and all my friends and family are still here in the UK. I guess I just wanted an adventure. The money only came into it as to make it viable for me to do it as have a mortgage to consider.
> 
> I just know that at some point I will be tied down and may not have the opportunity to go and do these things on a whim so figured when this opportunity arose I should grab it with both hands. I've been to other places in the Middle Mast and I don't see the lifestyle and the culture restricting. It's just a case of having basic respect for each other and rising above it when someone forgets to reciprocate that respect.
> 
> So in short for me it's adventure and a new challenge


I agree with you. Although the money was the deciding factor for me, I have a friend who also wanted to come out to Dubai but unfortunately, his wife was not that keen. You are always better off doing things when you are less tied down - you just never know whether you will get the chance later on in life!


----------



## Mac (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> See for me it was more by accident. I have a reasonably paid, secure job and all my friends and family are still here in the UK. I guess I just wanted an adventure. The money only came into it as to make it viable for me to do it as have a mortgage to consider.
> 
> I just know that at some point I will be tied down and may not have the opportunity to go and do these things on a whim so figured when this opportunity arose I should grab it with both hands. I've been to other places in the Middle Mast and I don't see the lifestyle and the culture restricting. It's just a case of having basic respect for each other and rising above it when someone forgets to reciprocate that respect.
> 
> So in short for me it's adventure and a new challenge


I suppose really, that this is a similar reason to mine. Except I didn't see it as a "challenge" per say. All my family & friends are back home & I had a canny life there. I tried thinking of a logical reason not to come to dubai, but couldn't... so I came. Oooh, lets see what happens next!!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> I agree with you. Although the money was the deciding factor for me, I have a friend who also wanted to come out to Dubai but unfortunately, his wife was not that keen. You are always better off doing things when you are less tied down - you just never know whether you will get the chance later on in life!


Tell him to just leave his wife 

Or we could have a thread like the one for the 16yr old lad...

..."Reason's for Maz25 friends' wife to be more keen on coming to Dubai"


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Tell him to just leave his wife
> 
> Or we could have a thread like the one for the 16yr old lad...
> 
> ..."Reason's for Maz25 friends' wife to be more keen on coming to Dubai"


 You're going to land me into trouble!!!! Last I heard she was a tad bit possesive - she'll probably get a gun and come after me if she thought I was putting ideas in her hubby's mind!!!!


----------

